# Объявления > Аудио, видео, фото, бытовая техника и музыкальные инструменты > Продам > Фото-Видео и Домашний кинотеатр >  Портативный DVD плеер ZICPLAY с экраном

## dabut

Продам новый портативный DVD плеер ZICPLAY модель DV-9849 вместе c сумкой для переноски. Цена 875грн.

----------


## dabut

внешний вид

----------


## dabut

размеры 15см х 19см

----------


## dabut

Родная аккумуляторная батарея большой ёмкости и сумка для переноски

----------


## dabut

читает все форматы

----------


## dabut

Размер экрана по диагонали (в дюймах): 7 дюйма
Размер экрана по диагонали (метрич.): 18 см
Разрешение: 480(ш) x 234(В) x 3(RGB)

----------


## dabut

750грн.

----------


## dabut

в комплекте есть внешняя подсоединяемая аккумуляторная батарея большой ёмкости, которой хватает на просмотр фильма продолжительностью около 3 часов

----------


## alextsel

3 часа это не плохо для такого аппарата. Обычно не больше часа батарея держит.

----------


## dabut

Дело в том, что аккумуляторная батарея этой модели плеера имеет большую ёмкость и пристёгивается к плееру сзади (см. фото). Встраиваемые же батареи небольших размеров, так как занимают много места внутри корпуса, поэтому их ёмкость намного меньше.

----------


## dabut

675грн.

----------


## dabut

в продаже

----------


## Restriction

где можно посмотреть ?

----------


## dabut

координаты у Вас в личке

----------


## stapelmoor

AV входы есть?

----------


## dabut

есть выходы AUDIO OUT и VIDEO OUT, гнездо для подключения наушника

----------


## viy13

700 это очень дорого,нереально дорого ! 400-350  вот его цена !

----------


## dabut

такой девайс в магазинах дешевле 1500грн. не продаётся

----------


## dabut

в продаже по новой цене 850грн.

----------


## A-Man

за эти деньги можно купить нетбук

----------


## dabut

и снять на сутки номер в гостинице

----------


## dabut

в продаже по новой цене - 2250грн

----------


## KYS

> в продаже по новой цене - *2250грн*


 Серьёзное заявление, особенно с ценой, учитывая что новый Самсунг стоит *975 грн.*, а уже такого плана новый ящик с экраном 12" *1487 грн.*

Надо хоть как то рынок мониторить, можно это сделать тут:

http://aukro.ua/listing/listing.php?string=+Портативный+DVD+плеер&search_scope=

----------


## dabut

мониторить цены надо по супермаркетам электроники и интернет-магазинам

----------


## KYS

> мониторить цены надо по супермаркетам электроники и интернет-магазинам


 Это потому что тебе так нравится?
На Аукро осень много товаров продают именно интернет магазины, кроме всего покупка на Аукро совершенно безопасна.

----------


## dabut

мониторить цены надо по супермаркетам электроники и интернет-магазинам

----------


## KYS

> мониторить цены надо по супермаркетам электроники и интернет-магазинам


 Да нет проблем, вот тебе интернет магазин в Одессе, цена 987,50 грн.:

http://zevstorg.com.ua/p67773078-portativnyj-dvd-pleer.html

----------


## dabut

это ссылка на самый "убогий" по своим характеристикам - вот ссылка на более-менее похожий по своим характеристикам с того же сайта (см. цену !):

http://zevstorg.com.ua/p68530124-portativnyj-dvd-opera.html

----------


## KYS

> это ссылка на самый "убогий" по своим характеристикам - вот ссылка на более-менее похожий по своим характеристикам с того же сайта (см. цену !):
> 
> http://zevstorg.com.ua/p68530124-portativnyj-dvd-opera.html


 Какая цена, что смотреть, ты хоть сам читал ссылку? 
Там аппарат с экраном 13,6", с разрешением 1280х800, с поддержкой 3D.
У тебя самый ущербный вариант по разрешению экрана. 
Аппарат который я привел по ссылке за 987 грн. намного лучше того, который ты пытаешься продать за невминяемую цену.

----------


## dabut

и его цена 2450грн. плюс стоимость доставки и перевода, а за 987грн. купи себе сам

----------


## daraf

вы брат бейтути???))))))))))))))))

----------


## dabut

троюродный внучатый племянник

----------


## dabut

в продаже по новой цене 1150грн.

----------


## dabut

в продаже по новой цене 1375грн.

----------


## трутень_71

А шо, двд диски ещё кто-то покупает? )))

----------


## dabut

> А шо, двд диски ещё кто-то покупает? )))


 
 Самый надёжный носитель ДВД диск (что касается других носителей, таких как жёсткие диски, флешки, карты памяти и т.п., то они подвержены заражению вирусами и стиранию записанной на них информации в результате сбоя электропитания, ошибочных действий и т.д., поэтому ДВД диски продаются и все, кому необходимо длительное хранение информации, их покупают.
Всю важную информацию храните только на ДВД дисках !!!

----------


## KBB

еще несколько лет, и продадите по цене антиквариата

----------


## dabut

> еще несколько лет, и продадите по цене антиквариата


 спешите приобрести, пока цена не стала ценой антиквариата

----------


## dabut

up

----------


## dabut

в продаже

----------


## dabut

> за эти деньги можно купить нетбук


 купите, никто Вам не запрещает

----------


## dabut

up

----------


## dabut

up

----------


## dabut

up

----------


## dabut

в продаже

----------


## dabut

up

----------


## dabut

up

----------


## ah322223

Вечная тема

----------


## dabut

up

----------

